# Desperately Need Adult male AUSTRALIA



## newenglandfarm (May 15, 2013)

Hi there, I have a 4 year old desexed male vladimer. I rescued him when he was 11 months after he was sold to a unsuitable household who terrorized him to the point of fear biting. He came to live at the farm and my husband and I worked with a behaviourist and made great progress. He was not cured but we understood his limitations and respected him. After a year or so we decided to get another adult desexed male, hudson who need a new home, he was alittle older than Vlad, and It was a fantastic outcome, It gave both dogs great confidence and comfort, they loved each other and it seemed to completely restore vlads faith in humans. They just completely balanced each other out. Sadly Hudson died suddenly last year, at Christmas time we have moved into our new house on the farm, and in the last 4 month I have seen vladimers confidence drop to an all time low, his fearfulness of humans (sometimes myself included, more often my husband) is irrational and uncalled for. As we live and work on a farm we have a team of working dogs and whilst he doesn't mind playing with them they just don't bond the same as V to V. I Desperately need to find another adult preferable male V to help this boy. Our V's have a great life style here, on farm we hunt regularly with them, they have 24 hour house access, we home always or if not they come with us. tonnes of exercise etc etc. So I am Asking any vizsla owners out there in Australia, If you here of an Adult V that needs a new home for what ever reason please contact us. Just an update we have found a mate ... I also wanted at add in the last 2 days I have been using a thunder shirt on vlad and its made a really big difference. I'm very impressed.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

check out Addopt able/rescue thread... look for V-john he just rescued a V that might match your needs.
saw it just today.
good luck and a prayer


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hoping you find the perfect match for your boy Vladimir!! Your love and dedication to him is clear.

Just wanted to chime in that you should make sure to find the "right" match for Vladimir rather than just any male. Hubby and I have been on a Cesar Milan kick the last couple weeks and over and over again we see owners get another pup to fill in a gap for a dog who passed away without necessarily making sure the personalities of the two dogs mesh. I think this is an issue for any dog, but especially for one with behavior/confidence issues.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I did a quick search and found a 10 1/2 y.o. male needing a home. Might be too old for your needs? http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/mature/hungarian-vizsla.asp

You might try contacting local vizsla clubs and breeders as sometimes they'll have rescues. Good luck with your search.


----------



## newenglandfarm (May 15, 2013)

luv2laugh said:


> Hoping you find the perfect match for your boy Vladimir!! Your love and dedication to him is clear.
> 
> Just wanted to chime in that you should make sure to find the "right" match for Vladimir rather than just any male. Hubby and I have been on a Cesar Milan kick the last couple weeks and over and over again we see owners get another pup to fill in a gap for a dog who passed away without necessarily making sure the personalities of the two dogs mesh. I think this is an issue for any dog, but especially for one with behavior/confidence issues.


 Yes quite right I agree, however its strange though with his last buddy they were chalk and cheese, you wouldn't have thought them compatible at all. Yet what they did for each other was amazing. And I know the very cezar episode your referring to, But we have waited over a year now and I really believe this guy needs another male dog energy to find his peace. I too have gone through cesar kicks but you know what? I haven't found his method that great with my V's. They methods work just fine on my working dog packs ie border collies and kelpies. I really do believe Vizsla are different to other dogs.
xx


----------



## newenglandfarm (May 15, 2013)

tknafox2 said:


> check out Addopt able/rescue thread... look for V-john he just rescued a V that might match your needs.
> saw it just today.
> good luck and a prayer


Thanks for the prays but we are in different countries.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

One of the previous forum members lives in Australia and still blogs about his Vs. He occasionally would know of a V looking for a home. You might try checking here:

http://aussievizsladiaries.blogspot.com/

Good luck!


----------

